# David Gilmour, Voice And Guitar Of Pink Floyd, Makes Digital Debut On V CAST Music Fr



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/davidgilmourverizon.jpg[/img]Free Special Performance Versions Include “Shine On You Crazy Diamond,” “Wish You Were Here” and “Comfortably Numb”.

BASKING RIDGE, NJ — Verizon Wireless scored another first today as the company’s V CAST Music service becomes the first digital music service to deliver three new live versions of classic Pink Floyd songs to mobile music customers. Verizon Wireless customers can now download – for free – three songs from David Gilmour, the voice and guitar of the legendary Pink Floyd. The live versions of “Shine On You Crazy Diamond,” “Wish You Were Here” and “Comfortably Numb,” are extracted from David Gilmour’s recent No. 1 live DVD Remember That Night – Live At The Royal Albert Hall. Fans will also be able to purchase these exclusive tracks as Ringtones or Ringback tones.

For a limited time, Verizon Wireless customers can use their V CAST Music-enabled phones or PCs to download the full-songs for free or purchase the Ringtone or Ringback tones of the following songs:

* “Shine On You Crazy Diamond” – available now through Dec. 6

* “Wish You Were Here” – available Dec. 7 through Dec. 27

* “Comfortably Numb” – available Dec. 28 through Jan. 18

Verizon Wireless customers can find these songs in the What’s New or Featured category on V CAST Music-enabled phones, and online in the V CAST Music Store. The Ringtone and Ringback tones for each song will be available for purchase for a limited time, at the same time the full-track song is available for free. Verizon Wireless plans to make all three full-track songs, Ringtones and Ringback tones available for purchase next year.

In support of the launch of David Gilmour’s new DVD Remember That Night – Live At The Royal Albert Hall Verizon Wireless will launch a new mobile marketing program promoting the new release. As part of the program, interactive MMS video messages will be sent to customers to promote each of the exclusive songs, as well as David Gilmour’s new DVD. This new mobile marketing program will encourage fans to interact, download, and stay connected to V CAST Music.

“We are honored to be the first digital music service to deliver these memorable live David Gilmour performances and share this legendary music with an intrinsically mobile generation of fans,” said Ed Ruth, director of digital music for Verizon Wireless.

David Gilmour said, “I am pleased to be able to use new mobile technologies to let people know about my new performances. Hopefully this exposure will encourage music fans to discover some of the other great stuff on Remember That Night as well.”

David Gilmour is most widely known for his distinctive vocals, guitar playing and song writing as a key member of rock legends Pink Floyd. With worldwide success during the 1970s, 1980s and 1990s, Pink Floyd’s The Dark Side Of The Moon is the third most successful album of all time. David assumed control of Pink Floyd in 1985 after Roger Waters’ departure, and continued to deliver number one records on both sides of the Atlantic, as well as sell-out world tours. In 2005, Pink Floyd reunited with Roger Waters for a one-off performance at Live 8 in London’s Hyde Park, which was regarded by many as the highlight of an astonishing show. In 2006, David released his third solo album, On An Island, which entered the UK Charts at the Number 1 position and the US Charts at number 6, subsequently hitting the top position in the pan-European Charts, as well as achieving multi-Platinum sales around the world. 

Source: Press Release


----------

